# Maple's kids....



## peachick (Apr 6, 2011)

....  are due!
I bought her Nov 10th.  She was in heat within a couple days.  So  She and Buckley had a long weekend first date  

Day 150 would be  April 12th - 14th.  if she delivers early...  she could have them now  

 I noticed yesterday that her tail now hangs down.  How soon after those ligaments relax does labor begin??
In dogs, their temperature drops 2-3 degrees before labor starts ...  is this true in goats?

Coincidentally  the vet is coming this afternoon to check over my herd.    I need health certificates for the show the end of the month.


----------



## Araylee (Apr 6, 2011)

I dunno about the ligaments, I'm new, but wanted to say Yay for being due!!


----------



## peachick (Apr 6, 2011)

thanks!  I just put together a laundry basket full of supplies. And took it out to her stall.  Now  I am off shopping  for a new thermometer and ky jelly  
And some apples for Mama Mapel


----------



## mistee (Apr 6, 2011)

i just checked on one of my girls due on the 8th and she lost her mucas plug,, ligs gone and she is starting to talk to her babies... Looks like today could be the day!!

I dont know about their temp and seems w/ my herd all the things that happen before or during kidding never happens..... you know how they say a goat wont eat as much if in labor? well my old girls water had broke,, was down and pushing could see the water bag,, i decided to go in the house to get towels,,, left the stall door open and when i came back she had her head in the feed bag chowing down,,lol...

cant wit to see oy new babies!


----------



## RioLindoAz (Apr 6, 2011)

Ohh.
Good luck!


----------



## peachick (Apr 7, 2011)

we are making progress!
today it seems the babies have dropped,  her spine and hip bones are quite noticeable, and she didn't look like that yesterday.


I took this photo yesterday morning...




DSC_0284 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr


----------



## PattySh (Apr 7, 2011)

She's a really pretty doe, good luck with the birth! I am waiting on one overdue and one due today!


----------



## peachick (Apr 8, 2011)

thanks so much  Im so excited.  Usually I sleep in,  but lately  Im up before the sun checking on her.  
The photo shows how wide she is....  but she is deeper than she is wide I think....and her udder is huge!

she is generally pretty shy, but now she is coming up to me.  But  I think she wants food, and not necessarily lovin.  LOL  Im worried her babies are going to be pretty wild if I dont take them away from her, and I dont want to do that.

stay tuned.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## DouglasPeeps (Apr 8, 2011)

Can't wait to see your babies!  Good luck!


----------



## peachick (Apr 9, 2011)

me EITHER!!!
Im going to start squeezing her.


not only do I want to see her babies,  but Mapel is a beautiful girl!  I want to see her thin again


----------



## peachick (Apr 9, 2011)

It is 12 am Im not quite sure,  but  I think she is in pre-labor
I went out to ck on her  before going to bed.  She was standing up and talking to me when I got there..... the other goats were all quiet and laying down.  I sat with her for 20 minutes and she was talking the entire time.  I heard some teeth grinding and  saw a few stretches...  might have been contractions,  i dunno.
I guess Im staying up!!  will check on her again at 1 am.
(wish I didnt take that Tylenol PM before bed!!)

2am now and she has quiet down.  Not sure what was going on with her before.  Guess I can go to bed.... night.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 10, 2011)

Kat - Whats the status.....


----------



## peachick (Apr 10, 2011)

nothing 

She was clearly concerned about something last night.  Never heard the teeth grinding before.  I remember noticing the air did smell kind of skunky, so maybe she just saw something scary.

Im bummed.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 10, 2011)

Patience - I hear goats are great at teaching you patience.


----------



## peachick (Apr 10, 2011)

aww  Ed.  I never got that gene,  (I blame my parents)  lol

Mapel was clearly nervous and restless last night.   She had the wide eye look on her face, and kept staring out in the yard.  I read it as being in pain.  But  I think there was a fox around or something that had her spooked.


----------



## chubbydog811 (Apr 10, 2011)

My goat did something similar 2 days before she had her kids. I could have sworn she was going to kid within the next 24hrs...But it was just her adjusting the kids and getting ready. She was pushing a little and everything! 

Good luck with your girl! She is very pretty!


----------



## peachick (Apr 10, 2011)

thanks 
her actual due date is this week.  so,  it wont be much longer.


----------



## peachick (Apr 10, 2011)

Mother Nature played a trick on me!!!

Mapel didnt have her babies last night,  but Demore' had a little doeling this morning!!!

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=9916


----------



## peachick (Apr 10, 2011)

Mapel had 2 little does tonight around 7 pm
I was out there at 6, rounding her and ohers up for the night.  Came in the house for dinner,  and when I went back out before dar,  Maple had 2 little doelings!!  Exciting day for lol ole me!!
But  I am exausted.  photos tomorrow.


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## GrowURown (Apr 10, 2011)

HA!   Your does got you half a day apart like our 2 did!  It's a GOAT CONSPIRACY I think! Congratulations too though!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 10, 2011)

What, we have to wait for pictures???????

Anyway, cograts


----------



## helmstead (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## peachick (Apr 11, 2011)

I'll get more photos today




DSC_0261 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice photo, but we need more.  Need more baby goat pics.


----------



## poorboys (Apr 11, 2011)

CONGRATS ON YOUR BABIES, AND GIRLS AT THAT.


----------



## peachick (Apr 11, 2011)

Yea  its amazing I only got girls!

OK  here ya go.....


ya like her sadle? 



DSC_0273 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr

she has the best ears!



DSC_0268 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr

this is the spunky one



DSC_0270 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr




DSC_0269 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr


----------



## elevan (Apr 11, 2011)

Just Adorable!!


----------



## peachick (Apr 12, 2011)

Mapels babies are a day and a half old now  and I dont notice them nursing much at all.... and they sleep all the time...  while Mapel wonders around.  They dont wake up and nurse when she comes back either.  I have seen them both nurse today,  but in the time I was outside  they nursed once and Demores baby nursed about 5 times....  she is always with mama and being active.

What do you guys think?


----------

